# nissan b14 GA16DE black top airfuel mixture rich when idling and high feul comsuption



## winfordtee (Jul 24, 2014)

Mas air/sen -1.29v
coolant temp/s -86.0 deg.C
O2 sensor-0.64v
throttle posi sen -0.48v
EXH/G TEMP SEN- 5.00V
My car is nissan sentra B14 1997years...engine-GA16DE black top
any probelm with this data stream?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well, aside from that data, how do the spark plugs look? are they black and covered in carbon? are they wet with fuel? does the pre-cat oxygen sensor fluctuate when the engine is warmed up?


----------

